# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  " الفتنة نائمة لعن الله من أيقضها " هذا الحديث لا يصح .

## خالد الشافعي

" الفتنة نائمة لعن الله من أيقضها " 

هذا الحديث أخرجه الإمام الرافعي رحمه الله في التدوين في أخبار قزوين ، وفي إسناده مجاهيل .

نعم الحديث معناه صحيح لكن لا يصح نسبته إلى النبي عليه 
الصلاة والسلام .

----------


## خالد الشافعي

قال الإمام العجلوني رحمه الله في كشف الخفاء ومزيل الالباس عما اشتهر من الاحاديث على ألسنة الناس :

1817 - " الفتنة نائمة لعن الله من أيقظها " .

قال النجم : رواه الرافعي في أماليه عن أنس ، وعند نعيم بن حماد في كتاب الفتن عن ابن عمر بلفظ : 

" إن الفتنة راتعة في بلاد الله تطأ في خطامها لا يحل لأحد أن يوقظها ، ويل لمن أخذ بخطامها " .

----------


## خالد الشافعي

قال الإمام المناوي رحمه الله في فيض القدير شرح الجامع الصغير :

5975 - ( الفتنة نائمة لعن الله من أيقظها ) الفتنة المحنة وكل ما يشق على الإنسان وكل ما يبتلي الله به عباده فتنة ، قال تعالى : { ونبلوكم بالشر والخير فتنة } كذا في الكشاف ، وقال ابن القيم : الفتنة نوعان فتنة الشبهات وهي العظمى ، وفتنة الشهوات ،وقد يجتمعان للعبد ، وقد ينفرد بإحداهما .
( الرافعي ) الإمام في تاريخ قزوين ( عن أنس ) ورواه عنه الديلمي لكن بيض ولده لسنده اهـ .

وقال في التيسير بشرح الجامع الصغير :

( الفتنة نائمة لعن الله من أيقظها ) وهي نوعان : فتنة الشبهات ، وفتنة الشهوات
( الرافعي عن أنس ) بن مالك اهـ .

----------


## خالد الشافعي

قال الشيخ محمد ناصر الدين بن الحاج نوح الألباني رحمه الله في سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة والموضوعة وأثرها السيئ في الأمة :

3258 - ( الفتنة نائمة ، لعن الله من أيقظها ) .
منكر
أخرجه الرافعي في "تاريخ قزوين" (1/ 291) في ترجمة محمد ابن روشنائي أبي بكر بن أبي الفرج الهمداني عن الإمام أبي محمد النجار جزءاً من الحديث فيه روايته عن السيد أبي حرب العباسي بسنده عن أبي جعفر محمد ابن المفضل الزاهد - أتت عليه مئة وثلاثون سنة - : أنبأ أبو العباس هرمزدان الكرماني الجيرفتي :حدثنا أنس بن مالك قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : ... فذكره .
قلت : وهذا إسناد ضعيف مظلم بمرة ، من دون أنس لم أعرفهم جميعاً ! وبيض له المناوي في كتابيه ؛ فلم يتكلم عليه بشيء سوى أنه قال :
"ورواه عن أنس الديلمي ، لكن بيض ولده لسنده" .
وكذلك سكت عنه الشيخ العجلوني في "كشف الخفاء" (2/ 83) ، غير أنه قال :
"قال النجم : رواه الرافعي في (أماليه) عن أنس" .

----------


## خالد الشافعي

8455 - الفتنة نائمة لعن الله من أيقظها .
تخريج السيوطي
( الرافعي ) عن أنس .
تحقيق الألباني
( ضعيف ) انظر حديث رقم : 4024 في ضعيف الجامع .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## خالد الشافعي

منقول من أبي مسلم 

أسنده الرافعي في تاريخ قزوين (1/ 291) قال:
[محمد بن روشنائى، أبو بكر بن أبي الفرج الهمداني، سمع بقزوين سنة تسع ةستين وخمسمائة، من الامام أبي محمد النجار جزأ من الحديث فيه، روايته عن السيد أبي حرب العباسي، ثما محمد بن الحسين البرداتي أنبأ إبراهيم بن محمد الخطيب أنبأ أبو جعفر محمد بن أبي حفص العمراني أنبأ أبو جعفر محمد بن إبراهيم النائلي ثنا أبو جعفر محمد بن الفضل الزاهد، أتت عليه مائة وثلاثون سنة أنبأ أبو العباس هر مزدان الكرماني الجيرفتي، ثنا أنس بن مالك قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم: الفتنة نائمة لعن الله من أيقظها]. اهـ

وخرجه الشيخ الألباني في الضعيفة برقم 3258 وقال:
[وهذا إسناد ضعيف مظلم بمرة، من دون أنس لم أعرفهم جميعاً!.. ] .اهـ


وأخرج نعيم بن حماد في كتاب الفتن برقم 347:

[حَدَّثَنَا بَقِيَّةُ بْنُ الْوَلِيدِ، وَالْحَكَمُ بْنُ نَافِعٍ، عَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ سِنَانٍ، قَالَ: حَدَّثَنِي أَبُو الزَّاهِرِيَّةِ  ، عَنْ جُبَيْرِ بْنِ نُفَيْرٍ، عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ، رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: «إِنَّ الْفِتْنَةَ إِذَا أَقْبَلَتْ شَبَّهَتْ، وَإِذَا أَدْبَرَتْ أَسْفَرَتْ، وَإِنَّ الْفِتْنَةَ تُلْقَحُ بِالنَّجْوَى، وَتُنْتَجُ بِالشَّكْوَى، فَلَا تُثِيرُوا الْفِتْنَةَ إِذَا حَمِيَتْ، وَلَا تَعْرِضُوا لَهَا إِذَا عَرَضَتْ، إِنَّ الْفِتْنَةَ رَاتِعَةٌ فِي بِلَادِ اللَّهِ، تَطَأُ فِي خِطَامِهَا، لَا يَحِلُّ لِأَحَدٍ مِنَ الْبَرِيَّةِ أَنْ يُوقِظَهَا حَتَّى يَأْذَنَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى لَهَا، الْوَيْلُ لِمَنْ أَخَذَ بِخِطَامِهَا، ثُمَّ الْوَيْلُ لَهُ»] .اهـ

لكن فيه سعيد بن سنان أبو مهدي الحمصى الكندى، قال عنه البخاري في التاريخ الكبير "منكر الحديث"
وقال عنه ابن معين في تاريخه "ليس بشيء"
وضعفه أبي زرعة والإمام أحمد وغيرهما.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## سلمان بن محمد

> وأخرج نعيم بن حماد في كتاب الفتن برقم 347:
> [حَدَّثَنَا بَقِيَّةُ بْنُ الْوَلِيدِ، وَالْحَكَمُ بْنُ نَافِعٍ، عَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ سِنَانٍ، قَالَ: حَدَّثَنِي أَبُو الزَّاهِرِيَّةِ ، عَنْ جُبَيْرِ بْنِ نُفَيْرٍ، عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ، رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: «إِنَّ الْفِتْنَةَ إِذَا أَقْبَلَتْ شَبَّهَتْ، وَإِذَا أَدْبَرَتْ أَسْفَرَتْ، وَإِنَّ الْفِتْنَةَ تُلْقَحُ بِالنَّجْوَى، وَتُنْتَجُ بِالشَّكْوَى، فَلَا تُثِيرُوا الْفِتْنَةَ إِذَا حَمِيَتْ، وَلَا تَعْرِضُوا لَهَا إِذَا عَرَضَتْ، إِنَّ الْفِتْنَةَ رَاتِعَةٌ فِي بِلَادِ اللَّهِ، تَطَأُ فِي خِطَامِهَا، لَا يَحِلُّ لِأَحَدٍ مِنَ الْبَرِيَّةِ أَنْ يُوقِظَهَا حَتَّى يَأْذَنَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى لَهَا، الْوَيْلُ لِمَنْ أَخَذَ بِخِطَامِهَا، ثُمَّ الْوَيْلُ لَهُ»] .اهـ


عند الإمام البخاري في الصحيح وغيره ذكر لمعنى الفتنة عند عبد الله بن عمر, عندما جادله أحد النعارين.

----------

